# Orange tip and a Hover



## lesno1 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 11, 2021)

Very good shooting......


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting......


Thanks Jeff


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2021)

#1 is over sharpened, I can easily see the square pattern in the bg. #2 is the clear winner, nice shot on that one.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 12, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> #1 is over sharpened, I can easily see the square pattern in the bg. #2 is the clear winner, nice shot on that one.


Im confused Kirk  what square pattern do you mean  oversharpening usualy causes halos  never heard of it making the BG square


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 12, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Im confused Kirk  what square pattern do you mean  oversharpening usualy causes halos  never heard of it making the BG square


I know what he's talking about. Here's an extreme example of that. Your picture is no where as bad as what I have with this one, but you can see it if you look closely.


sep04202103 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 12, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Im confused Kirk  what square pattern do you mean  oversharpening usualy causes halos  never heard of it making the BG squareI



I can't prove what I say, I'm just speaking from experience and when ever I started to see that grid pattern develop in my pics while processing, it went away when I backed off of the sharpening. Maybe there's an article about it online somewhere.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 12, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I know what he's talking about. Here's an extreme example of that. Your picture is no where as bad as what I have with this one, but you can see it if you look closely.
> 
> 
> sep04202103 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cheers Jeff


----------

